# my car vs Celeste Dettaglio wax



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

evening guys / gals :wave:
gave my car a good wash yesterday (would of waxed then but it rained when i finished drying it). car had'nt moved since so a wipe down with OID (not used this for a while so made a nice change - one of the nicest smelling QD's possibly?) after this, the car was clayed (glass as well) with serious performance orange clay and ONR (thanks again Clive :thumb as lube. glass got the carlack twins, paintwork was cleansed by hand before being waxed.

products used (including yesterdays wash);

nilfisk c120
autosmart actimousse
autobrite brite gel wheel cleaner - good stuff, cheers Wedgie :thumb:
envy/vikan brushes
serious performance ultra gloss shampoo
noddle washmitt
two CG clear buckets
uber drying towel
autosmart tardis
serious performance orange clay
ONR/water as clay lube
werkstat acrylic prime
sonus MF applicator (prime)
foam applicator (wax)
plush MF's
carlack glass twins
MF applicators - carlack cleaner / sealant
MF cloths - removal of the above
OID - optimum instant detailer
(wheels not sealed as i'll be taking them off again soon )

no pics of the clay im afraid - wasn't too bad anyway, until it came to the bottoms of the doors, which were dirtier as expected)

whole car deep cleansed, including door shuts with werkstat prime;










as you can see above, the applicator was clean before hand;










proves it works, and works well imo 

layer of the good stuff applied as thinly as possible to whole car including door shuts (light mist of OID onto applicator to assist in thin application)



















buffed off very easily after approx ten minutes curing time, to leave this;














































and a quick sheeting video;

http://s252.photobucket.com/albums/hh18/fiestadetailer/?action=view&current=628.mp4

first impressions of the wax - i love everything about it tbh, the smell, ease of use, the nice bag it comes in o), the lovely wet look it leaves behind etc  will report back on durability :thumb:

thanks for looking,
kev


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

so how much is the wax and what size


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

chrisc said:


> so how much is the wax and what size


6oz i believe chris and £120  worth it imo


----------



## asifsarwar (Mar 28, 2010)

looks good its a very good wax in my opinion as for durability I regularly wax or top up with spray wax in between washes so not really a issue!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

asifsarwar said:


> looks good its a very good wax in my opinion as for durability I regularly wax or top up with spray wax in between washes so not really a issue!


im going to see how long one coat lasts with no QD / spray wax wipe downs, just a weekly wash


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> 6oz i believe chris and £120  worth it imo


ill stick to my sub 30 quid waxes:thumb:.
would like to see how long this lasts though.and if there is a visual difference in it compared to others.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

chrisc said:


> ill stick to my sub 30 quid waxes:thumb:.
> would like to see how long this lasts though.and if there is a visual difference in it compared to others.


will keep this thread updated when i wash the car 
ive still got and will use cheaper waxes chris, was more of a treat to myself and ive fancied having a boutique wax for a while now, but wanted something different from the usual BOS, SN etc


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very very nice kev


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks fantastic. The finish CD leaves I think you'll agree is flawless far beyond my expectations. Would you say there is any filling going on? I say this because the finish to me looks beyond just a protective layer... Really liking this wax as you can probably tell.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Looking good Kev


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

bilthamber finis-wax is my boutique wax.love the stuff vans got two layers on thought id treat it for summer.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

slkman said:


> Looks fantastic. The finish CD leaves I think you'll agree is flawless far beyond my expectations. Would you say there is any filling going on? I say this because the finish to me looks beyond just a protective layer... Really liking this wax as you can probably tell.


don't think so tbh - i'll be the first to admit the paint on my car needs a machine polsih (its not too bad though, or i would'nt of used this wax on it). it certainly does'nt look like its filled in the light swirls though. as everyone knows, wax looks are very much in the eye of the beholder and imo this leaves a much nicer, deeper finish than lusso oro (my second fave now )


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

Looks very nice. Hope it sits ok on the Werkstatt.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

chrisc said:


> bilthamber finis-wax is my boutique wax.love the stuff vans got two layers on thought id treat it for summer.


got to treat yourself now and again :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ScoobyDan said:


> Looks very nice. Hope it sits ok on the Werkstatt.


thanks, i had a look again approx an hour after and could'nt see any gasing, wax holograms etc so it seems to of gone on o.k


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

It is exceptionall...really liking it ...the finish is immense....my favourite wax and I dont think ill be using anything else on my car as far as wax is concerned ....top work man it looks stunning!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

SM8 said:


> It is exceptionall...really liking it ...the finish is immense....my favourite wax and I dont think ill be using anything else on my car as far as wax is concerned ....top work man it looks stunning!


thanks :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Very nice Kev :thumb:

any plane to apply second coat ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Very nice indeed Kev.

Being the advocate that you that it's 'all in the prep', do you still stand by that?

It definitely adds something special to my car, which no other wax has before...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Very nice Kev :thumb:
> 
> any plane to apply second coat ?


thanks :thumb: i might apply a second coat but i want to see how long a single coat lasts first


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Very nice indeed Kev.
> 
> Being the advocate that you that it's 'all in the prep', do you still stand by that?
> 
> It definitely adds something special to my car, which no other wax has before...


thanks Russ. i do stand by that, because theres no point in using a wax (cheap one or not) on a very swirly, scratched car and expecting a miracle - as said already, i know the paintwork on my car needs sorting but its not too bad tbh - testament to the TBM i'd say). as well as being nice to own (coming in its own posh bag etc), i think this wax has added looks wise to my car, and the sheeting is faster than lusso oro and RG 42 imo.
ive got a customers (black) 330 coupe to use it on next month and my dads (silver) focus as well so i'll put threads up on both occasions


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

I can confirm a second layer deepens the gloss even further. Also no problems with gassing and no problems on trim.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

slkman said:


> I can confirm a second layer deepens the gloss even further. Also no problems with gassing and no problems on trim.


works good on trim? i'll bear that one in mind


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

Good work good work


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

T4RFY said:


> Good work good work


cheers chap :thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

car is looking superb as always Kev:thumb:

just a question,are there not simular waxes out there that have more oz's and are a little cheaper,just wondering why it's so expensive


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks spot on Kev!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

paulmc08 said:


> car is looking superb as always Kev:thumb:
> 
> just a question,are there not simular waxes out there that have more oz's and are a little cheaper,just wondering why it's so expensive


thanks paul :thumb: (you would'nt of said that if you'd of seen it before i washed it yesterday ) not sure on that tbh paul, maybe vxrmarc could elaborate on that some-what as he helped to develope this wax..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Dipesh said:


> Looks spot on Kev!


muchas gracias


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

I just hope the high cost wasn't down to the fragrance


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice work Kev! So its fair to say your pleased as punch with the results - I'll keep an eye out for your opinion on its durability. 

I didn't realise you used noodle wash mitts thought you were a lambswool man


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

JCW85 said:


> Nice work Kev! So its fair to say your pleased as punch with the results - I'll keep an eye out for your opinion on its durability.
> 
> I didn't realise you used noodle wash mitts thought you were a lambswool man


thanks Chris :thumb:
yea, ive preferred noddle mitts for a while now - they rinse much easier in the rinse bucket (easier to see dirt than in the pile of lambswool) and also dry out quicker after use than lambswool imo


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> thanks Chris :thumb:
> yea, ive preferred noddle mitts for a while now - they rinse much easier in the rinse bucket (easier to see dirt than in the pile of lambswool) and also dry out quicker after use than lambswool imo


All valid points - I'm liking my wookie now but its thirsty work and need to be careful when doing low trims that it doesn't drape across the ground and collect grit


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

JCW85 said:


> All valid points - I'm liking my wookie now but its thirsty work and need to be careful when doing low trims that it doesn't drape across the ground and collect grit


lol, ive heard they drink alot of water. the noddle wash pad/sponge i used recently did too - made it very heavy tbh so im back to the mitts now


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Very nice Kev :thumb:


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

nice Kev  might invest.

Barry


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

looks good kev, will you use any qd/spray sealant on it while testing the durability?


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

I am saving for this wax at the minute cant wait till i have it in my hand though


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks great Kev and nice sheeting too... another wax on the 'to try' list


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very nice Kev, love the panel reflections :thumb:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Looks good buddy, i told you that you would like the brite gel :thumb: ( i wouldnt have sent you some if i didnt know you would like it :lol: )


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

wedgie said:


> Looks good buddy, i told you that you would like the brite gel :thumb: ( i wouldnt have sent you some if i didnt know you would like it :lol: )


thanks kev :thumb: it did'nt get the wheels 100% clean - not too bothered tbh as they're coming off again soon but it worked well


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ant_s said:


> looks good kev, will you use any qd/spray sealant on it while testing the durability?


thanks ant :thumb: no, won't be using QD's or spray sealants - ive gone off spray sealants tbh anyway


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Stunning work Kev:thumb: As always plenty of good info on your posts:thumb: And always a pleasure to read:thumb: Thanks for posting Kev:thumb:

P.s also really like AB Brite-gel sticks like glue:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

chillly said:


> Stunning work Kev:thumb: As always plenty of good info on your posts:thumb: And always a pleasure to read:thumb: Thanks for posting Kev:thumb:
> 
> P.s also really like AB Brite-gel sticks like glue:thumb:


cheers dude :thumb: (thought i'd add the thumbs up smiley as there isn't enough in your post )
i try to help when i can, showing how i use the products i use (which i will be in a couple of write up's soon), rather than just reccomending them  yeah, the brite gel worked well, as said i was'nt too bothered about getting them spotless for the time being but they came up well with minimal effort


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Kev im glad you like it , i like the way it slightly works overboard with flake which is normally reminiscent of a sealent but it has these slight properties and ive also been pushing curing times up and up lately to see if theres a point where it simply wont remove but along with my other favourite crystal rock it hasnt yet been an issue.
The water repelation is fantastic on this wax and obviously im going to say that as it was one area i asked for it to be good in but it has to stand the tests of people for me to be able to state it and the product to do it. 
Its been on the RS for 12 weeks and beads were fading so ive reapplied and the other 2 cars ive done have been 9 to 10 weeks , i havent known anyone to not like Celeste thus far who has purchased it which is pleaseing because ive had some waxes and not liked them and have never used them since and gave one back i was given which was mega money , i think a couple of layers gives an edge if im honest but then i feel that on all waxes , everybody has opinions on layering and technique but i feel with 2 layers the wetness is doubled and this is what i love from a wax , below is a shot of a stage 3 Thorney Motorsport car which has now had 9 weeks on and yesterday at FordFair i think still looked stunning after a pro detailer qd and buff if this is ok with Kev for me to post and also my old vxr which has it on now which is obviously white and taken thursday and both on my iphone so not the best photos but you get the idea , if not ill gladly remove them....
Wax is 8oz i believe!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks marc, I love the wax so post as many pics as you want 
think I'll go for two layers and test durability from there


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Very nice Kev! It looks great now so should look even better when completely corrected! :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

sim L said:


> Very nice Kev! It looks great now so should look even better when completely corrected! :thumb:


thanks chap :thumb: tbh, if I was keeping the car I'd probably go for full (or near as dammit) correction but as I'm already decided on swaping when I've finished paying for it (going silver, black is hard work on a daily driver ) I'll probably go for something like megs 205 or menz 203s on a polishing pad to remove the majority of the swirls - pretty light tbh, boot is worst panel, before I lay down winter protection this year which will be the werkstat acrlyic kit


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

Two layers definitely gives a very plastic-like coating quality to the paintwork. Also tried Celeste on the alloys which I have to say is great for bling wheels, sorry if this might seem like a waste but you gotta try


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looks glossy  (I'm on my iPhone at the mo so pics never look good tbh )
wouldn't say it's a waste myself - not as if your going to use lots of product to put a layer on your wheels


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> thanks chap :thumb: tbh, if I was keeping the car I'd probably go for full (or near as dammit) correction but as I'm already decided on swaping when I've finished paying for it (going silver, black is hard work on a daily driver ) I'll probably go for something like megs 205 or menz 203s on a polishing pad to remove the majority of the swirls - pretty light tbh, boot is worst panel, before I lay down winter protection this year which will be the werkstat acrlyic kit


Ah right, sticking with the ST or going for something completely different?
I've just done correction on mine, still need to add the write up to here but same as you, the boot was absolutely awful, I'll stick to blackhole in the future :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

sim L said:


> Ah right, sticking with the ST or going for something completely different?
> I've just done correction on mine, still need to add the write up to here but same as you, the boot was absolutely awful, I'll stick to blackhole in the future :lol:


another fiesta ST or possibly a focus ST  will never have anything that doesn't have a ford badge  yeah, seems the boot is a bit easier to swirl - softer paint maybe?...


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks good


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

gb270 said:


> Looks good


thanks


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

few beading pics from todays rain - pics taken on iphone so not great quality;

(nearly a week since last wash so is 'grubby' in the pics )













































beading on glass courtesy of carlack sealant;


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice one, have to say after the weeks rain the beading is still going great on my own car which is left outside. Have to also say my beads are perkier than your beads. But i did apply two layers on most parts and three layers on others


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

slkman said:


> Nice one, have to say after the weeks rain the beading is still going great on my own car which is left outside. Have to also say my beads are perkier than your beads. But i did apply two layers on most parts and three layers on others


cheers, i was hoping to lay down a second layer over the weekend but the forecast says rain for most of it


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah I was hoping to pop a few more layers on too, but the forecast definitely looks rubbish. Might be a chance on Sunday.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

slkman said:


> Yeah I was hoping to pop a few more layers on too, but the forecast definitely looks rubbish. Might be a chance on Sunday.


wish i had a garage


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good Kev :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Looking good Kev :thumb:


thanks Alex :thumb:


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> cheers, i was hoping to lay down a second layer over the weekend but the forecast says rain for most of it


thought review was to see how durabilty was with one layer on ??


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks lovely mate :thumb:

Nice vid too


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

dwmc said:


> thought review was to see how durabilty was with one layer on ??


changed my mind as i'll be using it on a customers car soon, (which does a lot more miles than my car does so it'll be a bit more of a test for it) so i'll test durability of one layer then :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Showshine said:


> Looks lovely mate :thumb:
> 
> Nice vid too


thanks Lee - decided what wax to get yet?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Great review and pictures Kev.

We're like twins!

Same name and an addiction to Fords and detailing!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

gally said:


> Great review and pictures Kev.
> 
> We're like twins!
> 
> Same name and an addiction to Fords and detailing!


thanks - another kev?! :doublesho :lol:
ford only for me - unless i win the lottery, in which case it'll be a DB9


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

dwmc said:


> thought review was to see how durabilty was with one layer on ??


Ah its Daz Mrchiponhisshoulder over here now :wave:

2nd post and your already off 

Anyway more importantly Kev looking groovy baby!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> Ah its Daz Mrchiponhisshoulder over here now :wave:
> 
> 2nd post and your already off
> 
> Anyway more importantly Kev looking groovy baby!


cheers marc :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Its cool.
I must admit it made my day today when someone sent me a link to 2 koreans discussing it on twitter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/18334910567
Twitter / YounKyu Lee: @zEDDyz Celeste Dettaglio ...
twitter.com
@zEDDyz Celeste Dettaglio 왁스... 통은 이자임과 비슷한데요? ㅎㅎㅎ

I asked for transalation and they like and doing comparison or something :thumb: hahahahaha..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cool, you've gone international now marc


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> thanks - another kev?! :doublesho :lol:
> ford only for me - unless i win the lottery, in which case it'll be a DB9


I am!

And always been a Ford fan, hence the FRP.

But v12 vantage > DB9! :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

gally said:


> I am!
> 
> And always been a Ford fan, hence the FRP.
> 
> But v12 vantage > DB9! :lol:


good name choice  yeah, might get a focus ST next :driver:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

looks great kev the panther black st is stunning when detailed,miss my 500 at times


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

andrewst500 said:


> looks great kev the panther black st is stunning when detailed,miss my 500 at times


thanks andrew :thumb: looks good when clean as you say but its a pain keeping it that way  im going silver next


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Will Chris_CPT be doing samples on this wax, anyone know?

Nice beads kev


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

just did a zetec-s in silver looked stunning when finished i used the werksatt acrylic kit


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> Will Chris_CPT be doing samples on this wax, anyone know?
> 
> Nice beads kev


cheers grasshopper :thumb: not sure tbh, im sure marc will elaborate though


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

andrewst500 said:


> just did a zetec-s in silver looked stunning when finished i used the werksatt acrylic kit


indeed, due to its ease of use, werkstat would be my choice for winter protection


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks nice mate :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Showshine said:


> Looks nice mate :thumb:


you after more 'thanks' Lee - posted the same thing pretty much, a few pages back


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Is that the OID I sent you Kev?Car is looking good BTW:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ross said:


> Is that the OID I sent you Kev?Car is looking good BTW:thumb:


cheers Ross :thumb: t'is indeed, not used it for a while so thought i'd dig it out so to speak, glad i did


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> cheers Ross :thumb: t'is indeed, not used it for a while so thought i'd dig it out so to speak, glad i did


Aye its one hell of a good QD:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ross said:


> Aye its one hell of a good QD:thumb:


would get a bigger bottle if i did'nt have plenty of SP show detailer


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> would get a bigger bottle if i did'nt have plenty of SP show detailer


Thats a good QD too:thumbid you wash the car with ONR?Or are you too scared to try it :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ross said:


> Thats a good QD too:thumbid you wash the car with ONR?Or are you too scared to try it :lol:


:lol: washed it the day before, then used OID before claying. was thinest layer of overnight dust to remove as the car had'nt moved since the wash the day before. i will give the ONR a try at some point


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I really would need to get pics of my car up soonIt has 5 coats of ZFX'ed Z5 on top of ZAIO and it does look very good if I do say so myself:lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ross said:


> I really would need to get pics of my car up soonIt has 5 coats of ZFX'ed Z5 on top of ZAIO and it does look very good if I do say so myself:lol:


stop chatting up (young) women then and get a bl00dy camera


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> stop chatting up (young) women then and get a bl00dy camera


Stuff the camera Kev:lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

you need to contact your supplier now to get your silk pouch for it.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

got a plain one with mine marc, will look into one of these as it looks the biz - unless you've got a spare one laying around..


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

vxrmarc said:


> Ah its Daz Mrchiponhisshoulder over here now :wave:
> 
> 2nd post and your already off
> 
> Anyway more importantly Kev looking groovy baby!


don`t have a chip on my shoulder marc . just curious about durabilty with one coat of wax on . as said before i read up on waxes before parting with my money and as your fully aware i`m a :newbie: to all this but have a passion for detailing .

keep the reviews coming Kev , they`re a great help :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

one layer, now a month old. holding up well after a quick wash between rain showers today;



















:thumb:


----------

